# Suarez Bulls



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Now here is one of my favorite kennels...and imo a fine example of the Pocket Class of American Bully done correctly...
I really love these dog's...let me know what you think...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol is a good lookin pocket bully, nice confirmation, hmmmmm, stop it John, now I want one, lol


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

Them doggies were awesome Iam going to check out there website if they have one .I will be getting a new pup when I settle a case .suarez will be at the top of the list .I love the compact pocket pits.


----------



## bcaz808 (Nov 5, 2010)

Those are some of the best pocket pits I've seen in a while. Any other kennels you'd recommend?


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

i like victorious alot. marco has great dogs. gargoyle was and still is one of the best bullies i have seen on the boards.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Seen this Vid before i am really a fan of this kind of Bully.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

That was a good vid. I like his dogs, they seem well built, not overdone, just enough to give them the 'bully' look. Right on :thumbsup:

I checked his website out, interesting that the main page states 'Breeding The Ultimate American Pit Bull Terrier'. So, does he consider his dogs APBT dogs or Bullies? I'm not picking on this, just thought it was curious having that statement on his website. The Am Bully is suppose to be seperate from the APBT, right? As you can see, I'm still getting my bully education and trying to figure things out.


----------

